# Pop up ddog blind



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I bought a Sport Pet pop up dog blind over the internet. The price was right $30. It is not perfect in design but it will work. My problem is I cannot get the dang thing folded back up to its original size. It should fold up like a pop up windshield sunscreen. Anyone familiar with this product?


----------



## brdhunter (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry - have not used one


----------



## brdhunter (Nov 25, 2013)

Try twisting it - have a winshield screen that you twist to close


----------



## dwilcox (Sep 4, 2008)

Have any pics of the unit?


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

dwilcox said:


> Have any pics of the unit?



http://www.huntemup.com/shop/Dog-Field-and-Marsh-Hunting-Blind-Dog-Hide-P823.aspx

And yes, it twists to fold up, but unlike windshield shades it makes three rather than two concentric coils. Tricky and difficult in the field. You get what you pay for


----------



## ISP845 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use an avery finisher dog blind. I've used it for 2 hard years. Other than it being a little faded, it's help up nicely and is very easy to take down and put up.


----------

